# The groin shot gag.



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 19, 2004)

I won't groin to this, but rather let you read it for yourselves.  The subject makes me a little teste, what with me having had a gonad crushed and all.

http://www.latimes.com/news/custom/showcase/la-et-miller19jul19.story



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 19, 2004)

Rip Torn was hysterically funny in "Dodgeball".  Although when he threw wrenches at the team I winced.  

Hmmm...disabling a man by striking at his "manhood" and rendering him temporarily incapacitated...I think there's a thesis in there for a number of people.  Me, I'll let it slide.


----------

